# Pipeline erster Eindruck



## alexschmalex (20. Juni 2016)

Mit meinem Endurobike war ich immer nur im Rennmodus unterwegs, das Fatbike war mir zu gemütlich, auch wenn ich die Traktion mochte. Eine Kombination aus beidem stellte ich mir spannend vor, deswegen hat mich das ganze Plus Bike Thema ziemlich angemacht und als RM die Infos bzgl neuem Pipeline rausgehauen haut, habe ich es gleich reserviert und nach Probefahrt mitgenommen.
Ich bin jetzt schon die ersten Touren mit gefahren, hatte es auch in Whistler dabei und der erste Eindruck ist Super.
Das Bike wiegt 12,9 Kilo so wie es dasteht.
Ich hatte anfänglich etwas Bedenken wegen des kurzen Reach, mir passt das aber gut. Ich habe jetzt noch auf 50mm Vorbau und 800mm Lenker gewechselt und sitze nicht so gestreckt wie z.B. auf einem Santa Cruz Nomad.
Der Hinterbau ist kurz, aber nicht so megakurz wie bei anderen neuen Bikes, trotzdem ist das Bike echt wendig aber bei Highspeed dennoch laufruhig.
Ursprünglich wollte ich das günstigere orangene, hat mir besser gefallen. 
Nach Probefahrt habe ich doch das 970 genommen, die Federung ist viel besser. Eigentlich bin ich gar nicht so ein Fox Fan aber die neue 34er und der Dämpfer sind genial, bleiben bei Lowspeed schön oben stehen, super sensibel und von Werk aus progressiv mit kräftig Pop, habe sie allerdings auch härter aufgepumpt als empfohlen.
Die Plus Reifen machen genau das was sie sollen, einerseits wendig und verspielt, andererseits Wahnsinns Traktion. Mir gibt das Sicherheit. Auch bei Regen fahr ich locker über Wurzeln und Felsen, auch anspruchsvollere Stellen wie z.B. Zwiesel oder Glaswandscharte.
Alles in allem, Passt!!!
Ich habe mal ein paar Videos zusammengeschnitten, kann man ganz gut die Reifen arbeiten sehen...


----------



## CasiT (23. Juni 2016)

Sehr schickes Bike würde ich auch gern mal testen...und dann auch in Whistler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elefantenvogel (24. Juni 2016)

Wie verhält sich das Bike bei Sprüngen?


----------



## kreisel (6. November 2016)

Schöner Bericht von deinem ersten Eindruck!
Habe auch Interesse an dem Pipeline...
Gibt es eigentlich schon ein eigenes Thema zu diesem "neuen" Pipeline?


----------



## sasch12 (7. November 2016)

Hi Kreisel,

bin selbst auch am Thema dran und hab aktuell eines für meine Frau bestellt... erstmal ! 
den Testbericht hier kennst schon ?
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2016/06...rce=forum&utm_medium=teaser&utm_campaign=news


----------



## kreisel (8. November 2016)

sasch12 schrieb:


> Hi Kreisel,
> 
> bin selbst auch am Thema dran und hab aktuell eines für meine Frau bestellt... erstmal !
> den Testbericht hier kennst schon ?
> http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2016/06...rce=forum&utm_medium=teaser&utm_campaign=news




Hi sasch12

ja, den Testbericht kenne ich schon, trotzdem vielen dank für den Link!
Was mich besonders interessiert ist, ob in den Rahmen auch 29er Laufräder passen, auch wenn es von RM nicht empfohlen wird. Auf den Bildern sieht es nicht so aus, als ob das an den Ketten- oder Sitzstreben eng würde. Dann könnte man sich das Rad sehr variabel auf jeden Einsatzzweck anpassen. Aber vielleicht ist der Gedanke auch Quatsch...
Vielleicht kann alexschmalex was dazu sagen?


----------



## robbi_n (9. November 2016)

Ich meine das passt.

Meine Frau fährt auch eines und ist sehr zufrieden. Wenn man die Plusreifen tubeless aufbaut funktioniert das schon gut und ich meine man muss da nichts auf normale 29er umbauen.


----------



## kreisel (9. November 2016)

@robbi_n: Hättest du evtl. die Möglichkeit ein 29er Laufrad mal in den Hinterbau zu halten und ein Foto zu machen?

(Edit)
Ein Erklärungsversuch zu meiner Frage:
Also ich frage danach, denn ich möchte das Bike auf jeglichen Trails, im Bikepark und aber auch mal auf ner längeren Tour bewegen. Und macht es meiner Meinung nach Sinn, wenn man die Möglichkeit auch mal einen 29er LRS einzusetzen, so wie es einige andere Hersteller auch anbieten.


----------



## robbi_n (9. November 2016)

Ich kann das am WE mal probieren, auf ner längeren Tour macht das vielleicht Sinn, wenn es viel auf Forstautobahnen geht. Aber es ist auch schön auf genau diesen Touren das Plusformat zu haben da es extrem bequem ist und gemütlich und gut rollt.

Bin mir da nicht so sicher ob das Sinn macht, dazu fahre ich vielleicht zu wenig.


----------



## kreisel (9. November 2016)

Schon mal besten Dank!

Ob es Sinn macht bin ich mir selbst nicht sicher. Leider weiß man es erst, nachdem man es für sich ausprobiert hat.
Ich möchte halt den Anwendungsbereich so breit wie Möglich haben.


----------



## sasch12 (10. November 2016)

Hallo Robbi_n,

darf ich fragen wie groß Deine Frau ist und welche Rahmengröße sie fährt ?
Meine hat ca. 1,66m und sie bekommt ein S.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kreisel (11. November 2016)

Das schlägt RM beim Pipeline vor:


----------



## robbi_n (11. November 2016)

sasch12 schrieb:


> Hallo Robbi_n,
> 
> darf ich fragen wie groß Deine Frau ist und welche Rahmengröße sie fährt ?
> Meine hat ca. 1,66m und sie bekommt ein S.




Hi,

Rad ist L, meine Frau ist 1,77. Da ich es aber auch ab und an bewege passt das so tatsächlich uns beiden mit gewissen Einschränkungen.


----------



## sasch12 (14. November 2016)

hey... ist aber richtig gross gewachsen ! 
wie gross bist du denn und wie empfindest selbst den direkten Unterschied zum Alti (ein sehr schönes hast da übrigends) ?
hast beim Altitude ja auch schon richtig breite Felgen drauf...


----------



## robbi_n (15. November 2016)

Danke

Ich bin 1.84, ich empfinde das Pipeline etwas kompakter als das Alti. Die Felgen auf dem Alti haben 40er innenmaulweite und sind eigentlich Plusfelgen, aber ich fahre das mit 2.5er Reifen vorne und aktuell noch 2.3er hinten, passt grad so, fährt bis dato ziemlich gut und mit den Maxxis Reifen geht das.


----------



## sasch12 (15. November 2016)

dann haben wir ja fast die selbe Grösse...
wie siehst denn das Pipeline im direkten Vergleich zu Deinem Alti, taugt das +Format oder kommst damit nicht so gut klar ?


----------



## robbi_n (15. November 2016)

Im grossen ganzen finde ich persönlich das Pipeline das bessere Paket. Gabel ist nicht ganz so gut und mein Dämpfer auch nicht, da hat das Alti die Nase vorn wenn es ums Bergabfahren geht. In Summe für gepflegte Trailtouren fahre ich das Pipeline lieber, wenn es meine Frau nicht fährt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sasch12 (15. November 2016)

Dank Dir für's antworten 
bin schon gespannt, was meine bessere Hälfte dazu sagt und wie sie damit dann klar kommt !
werd mir auf die nächste Saison wohl aber auch noch eins zutun, denk da steckt recht viel Potential drin und macht sicher richtig Spaß...


----------



## kreisel (17. November 2016)

Einige Infos zum Pipeline bekommt man auch hier:

http://forums.mtbr.com/rocky-mountain/2017-pipeline-here-1008945.html


----------



## kreisel (29. Juni 2017)

Hab mir einen gebrauchten Pipeline-Rahmen geholt und hätte mal eine Frage zum Dämpfer: Aktuell eingebaut ist ein Monarch RT Debonair und für einen SAG von 25%-30% benötige ich bei einem Systemgewicht von ca. 90-95 kg einen Druck von 290 PSI. Ist das normal? Was habt ihr für Drücke im Dämpfer?


----------



## Rollador (1. Juli 2017)

kreisel schrieb:


> Hab mir einen gebrauchten Pipeline-Rahmen geholt und hätte mal eine Frage zum Dämpfer: Aktuell eingebaut ist ein Monarch RT Debonair und für einen SAG von 25%-30% benötige ich bei einem Systemgewicht von ca. 90-95 kg einen Druck von 290 PSI. Ist das normal? Was habt ihr für Drücke im Dämpfer?



habe ein 770er Pipeline (-> Dämpfer: Fox Float DPS EVOL), wiege 75 kg und fahre mit 180-200 PSI -> ca. 30% SAG.

Hast Du schon andere Ride 9 Einstellungen ausprobiert? Mit den oberen, bzw. unteren Einstellungen sollte sich das Bike ein wenig an das Fahrergewicht anpassen lassen.

Vor dem Kauf habe ich auch ein 750er mit RockShox Dämpfer getestet. War mir zu weich, schwabbelig, unruhig. Vielleicht war ich auch nur zu blöd den Dämper richtig einzustellen. Der Fox Dämpfer im 770er hat für mich auf anhieb deutlich besser funktioniert. Kostet leider deutlich mehr. 
Abgesehen vom Preis kann ich den Fox nur empfehlen.


----------



## sasch12 (1. Juli 2017)

hi Kreisel,

ich hab auch den Fox in meinem Pipeline bei +-90kg fahr ich zwischen 230-250PSI...
aber wie Rollador schon sagt, unbedingt die Ride 9 Geschichte probieren !
wie willst das Rad denn aufbauen, hast da schon alles dafür ?

@Rollador,

welche Ride 9-Einstellung fährst Du denn ?
ich ich hab jetzt die flachste gewählt, Pedal kratzt zwar ab und zu aber find die einfach am "spaßigsten" !


----------



## Rollador (1. Juli 2017)

Hi Sasch12,

Ride 9 Einstellungen? Bin noch am probieren. 
Ganz vorne / flach ist wie Du sagst am spaßigsten , zumindest bergab. Wenns richtig steil bergauf geht steigt dafür das Vorderrad etwas leichter.
Ganz hinten / steil is nich so mein Ding, zum nur klettern oder in der Ebene aber brauchbar.
Im Moment teste ich die Zwischenpositionen (vorne/unten und vorne/oben) ...


----------



## sasch12 (2. Juli 2017)

mit der "steilsten" Einstellung wird es mir auch zu nervös, ich komm vom Speci Enduro...
aber insgesamt gefällt mir das Pipeline besser, macht einfach mehr Spaß damit !

wie ändert sich denn die Einstellung von oben und unten, soll ja hauptsächlich wegen Gewicht sein ?!

ist an Deinem noch alles Serie oder hast schon "sinnvolle" Veränderungen gemacht ?


----------



## Rollador (3. Juli 2017)

in der Zwischenstellung vorne / oben scheint der Hinterbau etwas fluffiger. 
Also eher was für gemütliches Fahren oder leichtere Leute würde ich mal sagen.

Getauscht habe ich inzwischen folgendes:
Schläuche weg / tubeless, Sattel und Pedale aus dem Keller

Bremsen: XT -> Magura MT5 -> mehr Bremskraft, besser zu dosieren, und dazu auch noch etwas leichter

Schaltung: XT -> SRAM 1x11 (hierzu mußte das DM-Schaltauge getauscht werden! War nicht so einfach ein Standardschaltauge zu 
bekommen) -> GripShift, größere Bandbreite, leichtere Kassette, besseres Schaltwerk / weniger Kettenklappern (ja ich bin kein Shimano Fanboy). 1x11 Komponenten hatte ich teilweise schon. Irgendwann mal gönne ich mir 1x12.

Laufrad hinten: Nach dem ich 3 Monate lang vergeblich versuchte einen XD-Freilauf für die SunRingle Nabe zu bekommen  verlor ich die Nerven und kaufte ein neues LR mit XD-Freilauf (newmen SL A.35). Irgendwann kommt noch das passende Vorderrad dazu.

Die manchmal etwas nervigen Shimano Montage Standards (Direct Mount Schaltauge, I-Spec 2 version 17 gültig bis 2018 usw.) bin ich jetzt halbwegs los 

Als nächstes würde ich gerne mal andere Reifen probieren ..., oder ne BikeYoke Revive, oder ...


----------



## sasch12 (3. Juli 2017)

na da bin ich aber schon absolut bei Dir ! 

an meinem hab ich auch MT7 verbaut aber ist nur "Übergangsbremse" bis die Trickstuff kommt...
auch komplett auf Sram Eagle gewechselt, hab aber auch den Freilauf für die SunRingle bekommen, direkt in England.
das Schaltauge hab ich aus Frankreich über ein Online-Händler aber auch ewig gesucht !
Reifen werd ich die nächsten Tage mal gegen Nobby-Nic tauschen, mal schauen wie die im direkten Vergleich sind...
liegen schon im Keller, mit dem Plus-Format muß ich erst wieder mal alles etwas testen und spielen aber macht ja auch Spaß so !

ganz neu fahr ich jetzt auch mal ein Absolut Black Kettenblatt in oval, find ich auch richtig gut...


----------



## sasch12 (3. Juli 2017)

ist das Hinterrad denn irgendwie anders als das Originale, merkst Du denn ein Unterschied oder sitzt der Reifen besser darauf ?
bin auch noch am hin und her überlegen, ob ich Felgen mit 40mm Innenweite mal haben "muß" und dann evtl. auch mal ein 3,0 montiere...
gibt noch so viel zum "spielen"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cypoman (3. Juli 2017)

sasch12 schrieb:


> na da bin ich aber schon absolut bei Dir !
> 
> an meinem hab ich auch MT7 verbaut aber ist nur "Übergangsbremse" bis die Trickstuff kommt...
> auch komplett auf Sram Eagle gewechselt, hab aber auch den Freilauf für die SunRingle bekommen, direkt in England.
> ...




Hallo,

bekomme die Tage auch mein Pipeline, möchte auch auf SRAM Eagle umbauen ... welches Schaltauge benötige ich denn genau dafür ... ??? Ist mein erstes Rocky, ... habe bis jetzt an all meinen Bikes SRAM gefahren.

Und schon mal Danke für die Hilfe

Passt das welches ich beigefügt habe ?


----------



## robbi_n (4. Juli 2017)

Ich fahre auf dem Pipeline die Highroller, absolut guter für alles tauglicher Reifen, wenn es etwas grober ist Minion DHR2 vorne 

Hatte die Schwalbe Reifen und empfand die als ziemlich schlecht.

Ansonsten Top Umbauten


----------



## Rollador (4. Juli 2017)

sasch12 schrieb:


> ist das Hinterrad denn irgendwie anders als das Originale, merkst Du denn ein Unterschied oder sitzt der Reifen besser darauf ?
> bin auch noch am hin und her überlegen, ob ich Felgen mit 40mm Innenweite mal haben "muß" und dann evtl. auch mal ein 3,0 montiere...
> gibt noch so viel zum "spielen"



Vorteile newmen SL A.35 gegenüber Original Laufrad:
verfügbarer XD-Freilauf, Zahnscheiben statt Sperrklinken, ca. 200g leichter. Wenn mal was sein sollte glaube / hoffe ich, daß ich bei newmen besseren, direkteren, schnelleren Support erhalte als bei SunRingle. Rundlauf, Höhenschlag Speichenspannung zumindest im Neuzustand für mich als Laie top.
Aber newmen ist ein neuer Hersteller mit neuen Produkten. Wie gut das LR langfristig hält bleibt abzuwarten, bin da aber optimistisch.

Beide Felgen haben 35mm Innenweite. Reifensitz und tubeless Umbau fand ich bei beiden LR gut.


----------



## Rollador (4. Juli 2017)

cypoman schrieb:


> ... möchte auch auf SRAM Eagle umbauen ... welches Schaltauge benötige ich denn genau dafür ...



Hallo cypoman,

ich kann Dir leider keine Teilenummer o.ä. nennen.
Das auf dem Bild könnte passen. Is aber etwas schwierig das nur an Hand eines Bildes zu beurteilen.

Vielleicht kann Dir sasch12 (s.o., online Frankreich) da eher helfen.


----------



## kreisel (4. Juli 2017)

Danke Euch für die Antworten!!
Schöne, dass nochmal ein bisschen Leben in diese Thread kommt .
Im Prinzip habe ich alles für einen ordentlichen Aufbau und diesen auch schon in Leogang ausgiebig testen können. Wobei - so richtig fertig wird man doch nie...
Mit dem hohen Druck im Dämpfer ist beim DebonAir wohl normal und auch bei anderen Rahmen so.

Aufgebaut ist mein Pipeline wie folgt:
Rahmen: RM Pipeline 750 MSL x-large (Ride 9: flach und schwer, wird noch in flach geändert)
Dämpfer: RS Monarch RL DebonAir 190x51 (ein RS Monarch Plus RC3 DebonAir 200x57 ist für einen Test noch vorhanden)
Gabel: RS Yari RC 170mm (wird aber noch auf 160mm getravelt)
Bremse: Magura MT7 V: 203mm, H: 180mm
LRS: Original SunRingle/RMB Naben, Alex XM35 Felgen, V: Maxxis DHF+ 27.5x2.8, H: Maxxis Rekon+27.5x2.8, Schwalbe Schläuche
Schaltwerk und Schalthebel: Shimano XT 1x11
Kurbel u. Innenlager: RaceFace Aeffect 175mm, 30Z
Kassette: Shimano XT 11-46
Sattelstütze: KS Supernatural 150mm (wir wahrscheinlich noch gegen eine RS Reverb 170mm o. ä. getauscht)
Sattel: SQ Lab
Vorbau: Onoff Stoic 30mm mit Hope HeadDoctor
Lenker: Syntace Vector 7075 High10 12°
Griffe: Sram DH Silikon


----------



## kreisel (4. Juli 2017)

Achja, das Pipeline fährt sich in der o. g. Konfiguration im Park super.
Für Touren werde ich mir sehr wahrscheinlich noch einen 29er LRS zulegen.


----------



## sasch12 (4. Juli 2017)

robbi_n schrieb:


> Ich fahre auf dem Pipeline die Highroller, absolut guter für alles tauglicher Reifen, wenn es etwas grober ist Minion DHR2 vorne
> 
> Hatte die Schwalbe Reifen und empfand die als ziemlich schlecht.
> 
> Ansonsten Top Umbauten




die hab ich auch schon auf'm Schirm aber wollt den Schwalben auch wieder mal eine Chance geben...
und wenn sie nix taugen, fliegen sie einfach wieder runter ! 
die Plus-Reifen sind einfach total anders und kann man nicht mit den schmäleren vergleichen,
deswegen probier ich das einfach mal durch...
und dann evtl. das selbe nochmal mit einer 40mm Felge ?!

@kreisel 

ich würd die Schläuche mal ganz schnell raus werfen und auf Schlauchlos umrüsten !


----------



## sasch12 (4. Juli 2017)

Rollador schrieb:


> Hallo cypoman,
> 
> ich kann Dir leider keine Teilenummer o.ä. nennen.
> Das auf dem Bild könnte passen. Is aber etwas schwierig das nur an Hand eines Bildes zu beurteilen.
> ...




hey cypoman.

ich hab genau diesen hier und auch dort bestellt:

http://soshanger.com/epages/box11137.sf/en_GB/?ObjectPath=/Shops/box11137/Products/D271

bezahlt mit Paypal und kam nach'n paar Tagen in einem wattierten Umschlag an !


----------



## cypoman (5. Juli 2017)

sasch12 schrieb:


> hey cypoman.
> 
> ich hab genau diesen hier und auch dort bestellt:
> 
> ...



Servus sasch12,

Super, Danke für die Info ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cypoman (22. Juli 2017)

Bin begeistert ... Top Bike


----------



## sasch12 (22. Juli 2017)

Sieht auch richtig gut aus 
Und bist wohl auch in der passenden Umgebung damit ! 
Viel Spaß damit...


----------



## kreisel (25. Juli 2017)

So, hab den RS Monarch Plus in 200x57 mal spaßhalber eingebaut... aber da kommt der Hintern und das Innenlager schon sehr hoch, zumal meine Yari 170mm hat. Hab mir dann einen RS Monarch Plus in 190x51 bestellt und eingebaut - passt mir so perfekt.
Der RS Monarch aus dem Pipeline ist auch schon wieder hier über den Bikemarkt verkauft.


----------



## kreisel (25. Juli 2017)

Mir fehlt nur noch eine vernünftige Sattelstütze:
RS Reverb Stealth 170mm oder KS LEV Integra 175mm oder RaceFace Turbine Dropper 175mm?


----------



## kreisel (25. Juli 2017)

sasch12 schrieb:


> @kreisel
> 
> ich würd die Schläuche mal ganz schnell raus werfen und auf Schlauchlos umrüsten !



Mir fehlt leider noch der Kompressor oder so´n Druckluftreservoir...


----------



## criso (25. Juli 2017)

Turbine! Oder aber Vecnum Movelock 170mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robbi_n (26. Juli 2017)

kreisel schrieb:


> Mir fehlt leider noch der Kompressor oder so´n Druckluftreservoir...



Wenn du Maxxis fährst geht das normalerweise mit normaler Standpumpe, im Idealfall die JoeBlow Mountain


----------



## kreisel (27. Juli 2017)

criso schrieb:


> Turbine! Oder aber Vecnum Movelock 170mm


Die Turbine ist auch mein Favorit. Die Vecnum gefällt mir technisch sehr gut, allerdings ist die leider nicht "stealth", also mit interner Zugverlegung.


----------



## kreisel (27. Juli 2017)

robbi_n schrieb:


> Wenn du Maxxis fährst geht das normalerweise mit normaler Standpumpe, im Idealfall die JoeBlow Mountain



Ich werde mich mal mit Kompressoren befassen, sowas kann man doch immer mal gebrauchen... ;-)


----------



## sasch12 (27. Juli 2017)

robbi_n schrieb:


> Wenn du Maxxis fährst geht das normalerweise mit normaler Standpumpe, im Idealfall die JoeBlow Mountain



kann ich so absolut bestätigen, geht mit den schon montierten Maxxis absolut easy...
Schlauch raus, Ventil rein, aufpumpen und fertig !


----------



## kreisel (8. August 2017)

Zwischenstand: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Zwischenstand in Gebrauch (Leogang):


----------



## sasch12 (9. August 2017)

ist doch absolut super geworden 
wie bist damit denn nun zufrieden und wie sieht da der "Endstand" aus ?


----------



## kreisel (11. August 2017)

sasch12 schrieb:


> ist doch absolut super geworden
> wie bist damit denn nun zufrieden und wie sieht da der "Endstand" aus ?



Danke! Aber fertig wird ein Rad ja nie 
Das Mondraker Crafty ist wahrscheinlich das schnellere Bike im Bikepark aber das Pipeline ist deutlich universeller und leichter.
Mit der 170mm Gabel ist der Lenkwinkel schön flach und das Tretlager in der flachsten Position nicht ganz so niedrig, dass man ständig mit den Kurbeln und Pedalen anstößt. Aber wahrscheinlich gehe ich doch noch auf 160mm, damit der Rahmen etwas weniger belastet wird - wegen der Sicherheit.
Der kurze 30mm Vorbau sorgt und für ein direktes Lenkverhalten und der Monarch Plus steigert die Performance vom Hinterbau deutlich. Und falls die Performance nicht reichen sollte, lässt sich ein Monarch Plus noch professionell tunen.
Die MT7 ist einfach ne super Bremse und macht auch im Bikepark mit 95kg Systemgewicht einen echt guten Job.
Bzgl. der Sattelstütze habe ich aktuell noch eine alte KS Supernatural als Übergangslösung. Die Entscheidungsfindung ist noch nicht abgeschlossen, allerdings funktioniert die Supernatural ganz gut weshalb es auch nicht so drängt.
Der LRS bietet auch noch einiges an Potential... mal schauen was sich da noch ergibt.

Achja, mit einem 29er LRS funktioniert das Pipeline auch.


----------



## sasch12 (11. August 2017)

hey Kreisel...
da bin ich ganz bei Dir, ein Rad ist eine ständige "Baustelle" ! 
vor allem probierst Du wirklich auch alles mal aus und das find ich klasse 
ich hab auch noch die MT7 drauf, ist aber nur die "Übergangslösung" bis die Trickstuff endlich kommt.
was hast denn da für ein Dämpfer verbaut, mit welchem Tune ?
such da evtl. auch noch mal was zum spielen oder für's Pipeline von meiner Frau.
Stütze fahr ich die 170mm Reverb und bin total zufrieden...
Laufräder lass ich mir auch grad was aufbauen und werd ne stabile 40mm Felge bekommen, da bin ich auch nochmal gespannt.


----------



## robbi_n (14. August 2017)

Ich hab das ja auch alles schon durch.

Aktuell habe ich die neue E13 Stütze im Test und finde die klasse, lediglich das seitliche Spiel ist etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig, stört mich persönlich aber nicht weiter.


----------



## kreisel (14. August 2017)

Servus,

bei der Sattelstütze bin ich halt noch unschlüssig, aber es drängt auch nicht so sehr, da die KS einwandfrei funktioniert. Es fehlt nur die Lenkerfernbedienung.
Bzgl. LRS ergibt sich gerade evtl. was: Acros nineteen Boost, Easton ARC40, passende Speichen und Nippel...

Der Monarch Plus RC3 DebonAir hat ein M/M Tune.
Die Yari erhält über kurz oder lang auf jeden Fall ein Tuning, ich weiß nur noch nicht so genau welches: Fast Suspension oder MST... Bin vorher eine Fox 34 mit Fast-CO3-Kartusche und RacingBros Absteifern gefahren und war total begeistert von der Performance.

Ich versuche das Pipeline möglichst universell aufzubauen. Das gibt Platz in Garage und Keller...
Denn in den vergangenen Tagen und Wochen habe ich den Fuhrpark deutlich reduziert: Banshee Paradox und 2SoulsCycles SlimJim (beides 29er Hardteils, einmal Alu einmal Stahl, jeweils mit 140mm Gabel), verkauft und Mondraker Crafty R+ nach Crash (Delle im Unterrohr, jedoch nicht relevant für die Stabilität) ausgeschlachtet.

So habe ich nur ein einziges fahrbereites aber äußerst universelles MTB. Von Tour bis Bikepark, alles mit einem Bike (evtl. ein paar kleine Umbaumaßnahmen wie LRS und Ride9).

Und mal ehrlich, man braucht nicht unbedingt ein 200mm DH-Geschoss, um im Bikepark schnell unterwegs zu sein und Spaß zu haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robbi_n (15. August 2017)

Berichte mal gerne was du mit der Gabel weiter unternimmst.

LRS habe ich Hope Naben mit DT Swiss XM551


----------



## kreisel (15. August 2017)

robbi_n schrieb:


> Berichte mal gerne was du mit der Gabel weiter unternimmst.
> 
> LRS habe ich Hope Naben mit DT Swiss XM551



Das kann ich gerne tun.

Die DT Swiss XM551 ist auch ne Option.
Ich werde mal forschen welche 40mm Felge einen stabilen Eindruck auf mich macht, so dass auch härtere Trails und Bikeparkeinsätze möglich sind.


----------



## sasch12 (15. August 2017)

robbi_n schrieb:


> Berichte mal gerne was du mit der Gabel weiter unternimmst.
> 
> LRS habe ich Hope Naben mit DT Swiss XM551




da würd ich mich dann auch über News freuen !
bei mir werden Newmen Naben und Ryde Edge 40 verbaut, soll wohl recht robuste Felgen sein...


----------



## kreisel (16. August 2017)

Werde berichten...
Eure Aufbauten bzw. Veränderung würden mich auch interessieren, auch was sich noch im Planungsstatus befindet.

Fahrt ihr z. B. mit dem Serien-Cockpit, etc.


----------



## cypoman (17. August 2017)

Hier mal meine umbauten ...

Hope Tech 3 E4 Bremse
Sram GX Eagle
RF Next Lenker
RF Affect Vorbau
Auf Schlauchlos umgerüstet
Reverb Remote Upgrade Kit
OneUp Kettenführung

Bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Bike !!!


----------



## kreisel (18. August 2017)

Gefällt mir sehr gut!
Besonders die Kettenführung und die Bremsen...


----------



## ZT-Moehring (18. August 2017)

@kreisel, was die Laufräder angeht kann ich die ARC Felgen wärmstens empfehlen. Fahren die im Slayer mit Hope und Sapim D-light. Super robust.


----------



## kreisel (18. August 2017)

ZT-Moehring schrieb:


> @kreisel, was die Laufräder angeht kann ich die ARC Felgen wärmstens empfehlen. Fahren die im Slayer mit Hope und Sapim D-light. Super robust.



Hey Alex, danke für den Tip! Wie klein die Welt doch ist...

Es wird nun folgende Kombi: Acros Nineteen ED Boost Naben, Race Face ARC 40 Felgen, Sapim Race/D-Light Speichen und Sapim Alu Nippel
Alles in einem fröhlichen schwarz...


----------



## robbi_n (19. August 2017)

Bei Slik graphics könntest du dir farbige decaös für die felgen besorgen evtl 

Viel Erfolg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kreisel (24. August 2017)

http://www.bikes.com/de/bikes/pipeline/2018


----------



## kreisel (25. August 2017)

Die Rahmen sind identisch:
Pipeline 27,5+
Instinct 29


----------



## bestmove (25. August 2017)

Schön das es das Pipeline jetzt auch in Alu gibt


----------



## kreisel (28. September 2017)

cypoman schrieb:


> Hier mal meine umbauten ...
> 
> OneUp Kettenführung
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 634450



Auch ich habe die OneUp Kettenführung montiert...
Musstest Du auch an dem vorderen Befestigungspunkt 4 oder 5 U-Scheiben unterlegen?
Ich hätte vermutet das gäbe es einen Standard.


----------



## cypoman (2. Oktober 2017)

kreisel schrieb:


> Auch ich habe die OneUp Kettenführung montiert...
> Musstest Du auch an dem vorderen Befestigungspunkt 4 oder 5 U-Scheiben unterlegen?
> Ich hätte vermutet das gäbe es einen Standard.




Hallo Kreisel,

ja habe das auch mit Unterlegscheiben unterlegt, dachte eigentlich auch das es passt und es einen Standard gäbe.


----------



## kreisel (9. Oktober 2017)

Komme gerade von einem langen Wochenende in Leogang und ich muss sagen: Die OneUp-Kettenführung funktioniert perfekt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kreisel (11. Oktober 2017)

Am letzten Wochenende ist der knapp 3 Monate alte RS Monarch Plus im Bikepark Leogang defekt gegangen, konnte aber durch einen Service-Kit wieder repariert werden. Vermutlich ist eine Dichtung den Hitzetod durch die höhere Bikepark-Belastung gestorben.

Hat sonst noch jemand ähnliche Erfahrung machen können, der Standard-Monarch dürfte ja noch anfälliger sein?


----------



## robbi_n (11. Oktober 2017)

Ich habe bis dato keine Probleme mit meinem Dämpfer aus dem kleineren Modell.


----------



## Elefantenvogel (18. Oktober 2017)

War wohl eher wie des öfteren in Rock Shox Dämpfern zu wenig Schmierung im Dämpfer. Der Monarch ist einer der häufigst gefahrenen Dämpfer, Ausfall haste da immer mal. Aber generell hab ich zumindest noch nichts gehört, dass die regelmäßig abschmieren.


----------



## cypoman (6. November 2017)

Noch ein Update ... Neue Laufräder ... HopeTech 35W mit Schwalbe NN 2.6 Tubeless


----------



## ma.schino (3. März 2018)

robbi_n schrieb:


> Ich hab das ja auch alles schon durch.
> 
> Aktuell habe ich die neue E13 Stütze im Test und finde die klasse, lediglich das seitliche Spiel ist etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig, stört mich persönlich aber nicht weiter.



Hi!

Ich hätte mal eine Frage zur e13 stütze: ich nehme an es ist die 150mm Stütze die Du fährst? Kannst Du mir sagen welche Rahmengrösse Du hast und wie Deine Schrittlänge ist?
Hab mir ein pipeline in L bestellt und bin mir nicht ganz sicher ob das mit der Länge der Stütze bei dem Rahmen hinhaut.., bin immer so an der Grenze zwichen M un L und da war es in der vergangenheit manchmal knapp.

Ausserdem hätte ich ein paar allgemeine Fragen zum 2017er 750 msl.
Kann mir jemand sagen welche kurbel-, Vorbaulänge und Lenkerbreite standardmässig verbaut sind?

Ist der xt schalthebel mir schelle oder mit ispec befestigt? Wenn ja welches I spec? II?

Danke schonmal im Voraus!
Meins sollte bald ankommen und ich habe vor es dann gleich ein bisschen zu modifizieren.
Daher die Fragen..


----------



## scubasigi_73 (25. März 2018)

Hallo an die Rocky Mountain-Gemeinde!

Ich hätte eine Frage zur Rahmengröße: Stimmt es wirklich, dass der S-Rahmen eine Überstandshöhe von 80cm hat?

In XS wird ja leider keiner angeboten.

Bin 163cm groß und habe eine Schritthöhe von 76cm.


----------



## sasch12 (26. März 2018)

hey scubasigi,

Meine Frau ist 165cm und Schrittlänge von ca. 74cm... Sie fährt das Pipeline ('17) in S und kommt super damit klar !
Überstandshöhe müsst ich aber nochmal messen, falls es noch wissen musst !?

viele Grüße...


----------



## scubasigi_73 (27. März 2018)

Hi! 

Danke für die Info. Ja es wäre sehr nett, wenn du die mal abmessen könntest.

Danke dir!


----------



## sasch12 (27. März 2018)

Also... 
ich mess am Oberrohr, hinten 70cm, am Lenkopf 92cm und in der Mitte hab ich 80cm.
sind aber alles nur ca. Masse und nur mal auf die schnelle gemessen.
Hilft Dir hoffentlich weiter ?!


----------



## scubasigi_73 (27. März 2018)

Ok, vielen Dank. Ja das hilft schon weiter. 

Ist dann wohl leider doch nix für mich, aber trotzdem danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raceline (26. September 2018)

Liebe Leutz, ich reihe mich mal ein da sich mir jetzt ein paar fragen stellen. 
Habe letzte Woche mir das Pipeline für 3k im rausschmiss bei meinen Dealer des vertrauens gekauft. 

Folgende fragen habe ich und bitte um Rat:

1. Die Bremse muss weg! Die Yari gibt Sram nur bis 200mm Disc frei. Dot. Bremse kommt nicht in Frage. Aber alle Mineralölbremsen laufen mit 203mm Disc. 3mm mögen nicht viel sein, finde ich aber für eine Bremse schon viel. Ich halte es für ne verkaufsmasche das man sich ne Avid zulegt. Wie ist eure langzeit Erfahrung mit 203mm Disc? Kann ich bedenkenlos umrüsten?

2. Tubeless! Ich habe nie Probleme mit Tubeless und Standpumpe gehabt und auch nie einen Kompressor benötigt. Aber diesmal ist Pusteblume. Nach einer stunde Pumpen habe ich aufgegeben. Liegt es viel. am Volumen des Reifens? Andererseits scheints ja bei euch ja zu funktionieren.

Das war es dann soweit. Sonst sind erstmal keine Änderungen vorgesehen. Außer das es wohl sehr Bunt werden wird. Das Bike schreit für mich i.wie nach Bunter Retro Optik...P.s.: Die plus Reifen rollen Mega!

M.f.G. : Raceline


----------



## alexschmalex (27. September 2018)

Servus Raceline,
Herzlichen Glückwunsch!
Ob 200 oder 203mm, ist völlig Banane. Kannst beides verwenden. 
Ich habe gestern einen Minion DHF aufgezogen und anfänglich ging es auch nicht. Ich habe dann einmal mit Schlauch aufgezogen und danach vorsichtig den Schlauch raus, Ventil rein und dann ging es. Viel Spaß mit dem Pipeline


----------



## Raceline (28. September 2018)

Hi alex,....danke für die schnelle Info. Werde es dann wohl mit den Reifen demnächst nochmal angehen....jetzt wird erstmal gefahren!!!


----------



## Markus08 (11. Januar 2019)

haalo, ich interessiere mich auch für das Rocky Mountain Pipeline, da man es aktuell sehr günstig im Bikemarkt bekommt.
Das 2018er Modell ist ja vom Rahmen her identisch mit dem Instict.
Hat vlt schon mal jemand gestetst wie sich das Rad statt mit den 27,5+ sprich 2,8 Zoll Reifen mit normalen 27,5 Zoll Reifen fährt.
Hätte da an den Maxxis Minion DHF 2,5 WT für vorne gedacht und hinten an den Maxxis Arden 2,4. Auf eine Felge mit 35mm Maulweite sollten die ja auch passen. Oder baut das Rad dann zu flach und ich mache mir die Geo kaputt?

Bin mal auf Antworten gespannt

RideOn!


----------

